# SPAM



## IPD_Mrs (Sep 11, 2007)

There are 267000 messages from 4224 members on the forum.
Dario is responsible for 2.75%
Frank is responsible for 1.85%
Ed is responsible for 1.32%

This means that these three do almost 6% of the talking for over 4000 people!

Don't ya just love statistics!!!!!![}][}][}]


----------



## Dario (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey what did I do to you?  LOL [][][}]

Noticed that you didn't touch JimGo.  I am betting it is because his post count is hidden...maybe I should do the same LOL. [}]


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Sep 11, 2007)

Sorry Dario, I had to pick on the three that would have fun with it and not take offense.  All three of ya are pretty good natured.


----------



## Dario (Sep 11, 2007)

How about this....between these 10 members...they contributed at least 49,139 posts which is roughly 18.4% 

JimGo 	 	Private
Dario 		7347
alamocdc 	6170
PenWorks 	5508
Rifleman1776 	4943
gerryr		4031
wdcav1952	3887
ed4copies	3519
Randy_		3385
ligget		3002


----------



## vick (Sep 11, 2007)

Some people just gab to much and turn to little []

To prove my point I have been a member about 6 months longer then Dario and he has almost 6000 more posts then me.


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 11, 2007)

Where would you all be (the other 4000 members), without all our wisdom?????



<b><center>You're WELCOME</center></b>     [:0][:0][:0][:0][:0][:0][:0]


----------



## Dario (Sep 11, 2007)

Mike,

Sadly, with my relocation I even turn less now. [V][][xx(]


----------



## gketell (Sep 11, 2007)

No kidding, Ed!!  

Thanks to one and all of the 4000 people and especially to you senior/chatty/talented folks who have been so kind to share your knowledge with us wannabes!!!!

!!!!!
!!!!!
ad infinitum

GK


----------



## wdcav1952 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gketell_
> <br />No kidding, Ed!!
> 
> Thanks to one and all of the 4000 people and especially to you senior/chatty/talented folks who have been so kind to share your knowledge with us wannabes!!!!
> ...



That describes Ed for sure!!


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 11, 2007)

We still respect our Junior members! 




 Like Cav!!


----------



## angboy (Sep 11, 2007)

And I just HAVE to point out- I believe that ALL of the top ten yakkers are male[:0]!!! So much for men saying that women talk too much![:X]


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Sep 11, 2007)

This is the only way and place that we MALES can get a word in edge wise.[]


----------



## great12b4ever (Sep 11, 2007)

I, for one am glad of the so-called chatty members,  They have tried to impart their wisdom in this thick headed Texan, and at the same time provide us with some good-natured humor and laughs.  This takes them out of the realm of the Hoity-toity closed-mouth, nose in the air, so-called professionals who, having leaned a trick or too, want to keep it to themselves and just snicker at our crude attempts to try the same things.  Keep it up, Dario, Frank, Ed4copies, Rifleman, Wdcav1952, Randy, Ligget, Gerryr, Penworks, Jimgo, Alamocdc, and any other I may have left out.

With much thanks,

Rob


----------



## Texatdurango (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by great12b4ever_
> <br />...  They have tried to impart their wisdom ... Ed4copies, ..., and any other I may have left out.
> 
> With much thanks,
> ...


"Imparting wisdom".... "Ed4copies".....in the same sentence?  I don't care who you are, that's funny right there![][][]

Seriously, it is fun to get online and find others who don't take this <b>HOBBY</b> so seriously and can kid around.[]

George (codger wannabe)[]


----------



## Mudder (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />Where would you all be (the other 4000 members), without all our wisdom?????
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Ed,

Do you realize that you and Cav in the same car would be considered Dual Airbags?


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />How about this....between these 10 members...they contributed at least 49,139 posts which is roughly 18.4%
> 
> JimGo 	 	Private
> ...



How'd I get drug into this?[]


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mudder_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



I have to nominate Mudder for the <s>slam</s> quote of the month!  Way to go Scott.


----------



## Ligget (Sep 12, 2007)

I was thinking the same Billy! [][]


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />Where would you all be (the other 4000 members), without all our wisdom?????
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dario (Sep 12, 2007)

Billy and Mark,

I didn't put you on that list.  YOU DID! LOL [][]


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Sep 12, 2007)

Dario,
Be gentle when twisting the knife![]


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mudder_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Now if Scott (Mudder) and I get into the same car, it will be a DUEL of AIRBAGS!!!

I don't know what happened to Mudder lately, but he sure has gotten SHARPER!!!  (Mentally, that is.  He's still very ROUND, physically!!)[][]


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 12, 2007)

Joust kidding, Scott!!!


----------



## Mudder (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> 
> I don't know what happened to Mudder lately, but he sure has gotten SHARPER!!!  (Mentally, that is.  He's still very ROUND, physically!!)[][]



[V] Gee Ed, 

I know I'm fat, no need to keep reminding me.


I got on the scale the other night and I was very excited to see that I had lost 29 lbs. I ran into the bedroom and said "guess what honey, I lost 29 pounds!" she said, "you better not turn around, you might find it.".............She gets out of the hospital on Friday []


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Sep 12, 2007)

I am so glad I started this thread.  You guys have me laughing to tears.  Scott you may be round as Ed states but you sure are quick and sharp.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mudder_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Wow! I'm surprised that someone your size can run!!!!!!!!!!!![}][]


----------



## Ligget (Sep 12, 2007)

LOL![]


----------



## Mudder (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Well, well William.

I see those links I gave you the last time you chimed in are proving worthwhile. I see that you can now construct a sentence using proper grammar. You get a gold star for the day! []


----------



## papaturner (Sep 12, 2007)

Keep on posting guys I`m loving it and learning tons from the masters.  Thank you,


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPATURNER_
> <br />Keep on posting guys I`m loving it and learning tons from the masters.  Thank you,



Ed, Scott and Cav: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 []


----------



## wdcav1952 (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Blind_Squirrel_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



ROTFL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## palmermethod (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />Where would you all be (the other 4000 members), without all our wisdom?????
> 
> You are correct Ed. Even with the occasional Bloviating us others would be swimming upstream without you guys. Wait. I'm doing that now. If I could buy you fellows a beer I would.


----------



## Dario (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Blind_Squirrel_
> <br />
> 
> Ed, Scott and Cav:
> ...



ROFLMAO!!!  I love you guys! [}]


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 13, 2007)

<center><b>OH, GOOOOOODDDDDDIIE!</b></center>

<center>I Got to be Larry - HE was the SMART ONE!!!!!!</center>


I'm SOOOOOOOO proud!!![][][][][]


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 13, 2007)

ok, Bob.   "Bloviating" drove me to my dictionary.  Not there.

So, what are you trying to say?????

If it means what I think, I resent the "occasional" part of that statement!!!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by palmermethod_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 13, 2007)

I'll just take a "raincheck".

Maybe some day we will meet.

"Virtual" beer always seems so flat!!!


----------



## GoodTurns (Sep 13, 2007)

bloÂ·viÂ·ate blo;vi;e;t/ Pronunciation[bloh-vee-eyt] Pronunciation Key - 
â€“verb (used without object), ;atÂ·ed, ;atÂ·ing.
to speak pompously.[]


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks Jon,

VERY SMALL dictionary at the office - seldom needed.

BUT ya got me on that one!!!

Oh, and I STILL OBJECT to the "occasional" part!!![][][]

I try to "bloviate" REGULARLY.

Usually in the bathroom, right before I .............................................(well, maybe too much information!!!)


----------



## wdcav1952 (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />Thanks Jon,
> 
> VERY SMALL dictionary at the office - seldom needed.
> ...


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 13, 2007)

Cav,

I have no computer connection in the bathroom.  But your assumption that I do certainly explains a lot of YOUR entries.

I KNEW you had to be concentrating on SOMETHING when you posted!!!!![:0][:0]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />Cav,
> 
> I have no computer connection in the bathroom.  But your assumption that I do certainly explains a lot of YOUR entries.
> ...



Actually, I was commenting on the content of your posts! [][}][]


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 13, 2007)

Uhoh, it looks like Cav & Ed have now become crappy comodians.[}][]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />Uhoh, it looks like Cav & Ed have now become crappy comodians.[}][]



Gosh, Billy, I guess that leaves you to be our custodian!!!!![][][][][][][][]


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 13, 2007)

Me and my big mouth![][]


----------



## gerryr (Sep 13, 2007)

I have been reading this thread with minor interest and it seems that the purpose for it must have been to encourage certain members to up their post count whilst contributing not a whit to the general knowledge base.[][][]

Quickly ducks and runs for cover.[]


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Sep 13, 2007)

I think it is a riot how easily they amuse each other.


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />I have been reading this thread with minor interest and it seems that the purpose for it must have been to encourage certain members to up their post count whilst contributing not a whit to the general knowledge base.[][][]
> 
> Quickly ducks and runs for cover.[]



You added one post, I see!!!

I have an excuse - Kent4Him has already announced his intention to catch me in post count.  I'm worried!!

Nice job on the "comodian" comment!!![][][][]


----------



## gerryr (Sep 13, 2007)

Just to set the record straight, Mr. Brown, (as I take the high road in this fracas)in this thread the post count for the 3 Stooges is as follows:

Larry - 10
Moe - 7
Curly - 3

I, on the other hand have only made 2 posts including this one.[]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />Just to set the record straight, Mr. Brown, (as I take the high road in this fracas)in this thread the post count for the 3 Stooges is as follows:
> 
> Larry - 10
> ...



Aw go play with your----------
























camera. [][]


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 13, 2007)

Well,
You better get "on the schtick"!!!![][]


----------



## gerryr (Sep 13, 2007)

Larry - 11
Moe - 8
Curly - 3

[]


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />Larry - 11
> Moe - 8
> Curly - 3
> ...




<center><b>Gerry R - 5</b></center>

Proudly burying Curly, nice work, Gerry!!!


----------



## gerryr (Sep 13, 2007)

Ed, I'm surprised at you.  Can't you count?  My post count in this thread is now 4.  Besides, it's easy to bury Curly, he's often stuck in the mud.[:0]


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />Ed, I'm surprised at you.  Can't you count?  My post count in this thread is now 4.  Besides, it's easy to bury Curly, he's often stuck in the mud.[:0]



I counted this one - just figgured it was coming.

Call my psychic!!!


----------



## Woodlvr (Sep 14, 2007)

Ed, Looks like you got the last word. They must be scared of a psychic.[}][][}][]

Mike


----------



## gerryr (Sep 14, 2007)

I've been waiting for Ed to send me the phone number of his psychic so I can call him/her.  After all, he did say "call MY psychic."  I didn't even know he had one.[:0]


----------



## Mudder (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />I've been waiting for Ed to send me the phone number of his psychic so I can call him/her.  After all, he did say "call MY psychic."  I didn't even know he had one.[:0]



Gerry;

Last I heard he was taking grammar lessons from the cav school of writing. [] (that was too easy)


----------

